# New Toys



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Went to Home Depot.....just in case they might have some new BBQ stuff in.

Well there they were, Bill's Grill Wipes, picked up 3 packages of those. Then shining off in the corner was a Charmglow 12"x12" Stainless Steel Grilling Wok. I said to myself, self, what better way to do potatoes, veggies, or shrimp on the grill and for $13.98 I couldn't resist. Also got a couple of boxes of Weber Fire Starters.  Good day Tater!!!!!

http://iroute82.com/livinghome/viewPhot ... ok05%2Ejpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Let us know how that wok works out ~ Saw it last week when I bought a grilling basket.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 23, 2006)

Becky got me one of those woks a couple years ago...it's a nice idea but I don't think it will get near the use as you hope it will when you buy it...$0.02...but it's still neat to have to whip out when you want to impress guests with all of you BBQ and grilling gear! :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Becky got me one of those woks a couple years ago...it's a nice idea but I don't think it will get near the use as you hope it will when you buy it...$0.02...but it's still neat to have to whip out when you want to impress guests with all of you BBQ and grilling gear! :!:



Don't rain on my parade today, I was having a pretty good day.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3dlx0ikr]Becky got me one of those woks a couple years ago...it's a nice idea but I don't think it will get near the use as you hope it will when you buy it...$0.02...but it's still neat to have to whip out when you want to impress guests with all of you BBQ and grilling gear! :!:



Don't rain on my parade today, I was having a pretty good day.[/quote:3dlx0ikr]

Screw him Bruce, I also ordered one of those the other day from Amazon! We'll show him, he probably just left it in the attic and that's why it doesn't get used!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 23, 2006)

I use one all the time for shrimp. Quick and Easy!!!
Mines not stainless tho  :-(


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw that at Home Depot, so thats what it is  
Let us know how it works :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> I use one all the time for shrimp. Quick and Easy!!!
> Mines not stainless tho  :-(



Oompappy,  I looked all over for the non-stick ones and couldn't find one.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> sweet.  i love new toys.  i got a similar one last month but has a handle.



Greg doesn't think you're going to use it much.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure you'll use it all the time, Bruce.  Perhaps someone should have motivated me to do the same!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 24, 2006)

Perhaps. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's a picture of my homade wok.   





Plow disc from the local tractor dealer, a couple of horsehoes from the lcoal feed store, add a couple of welds and for about $25 you got a huge and heavy duty wok.


----------

